# Not sure what to do re timing of FET



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

We are very lucky to have our baba from an ICSI cycle and are now waiting for an appointment to plan a FET. 

During the early stage, weeks 6-14 I bled a lot and ended up with frequent reviews and it was also said by my obs not to wait too long to go back for another try. The problem is there is a chance I will need to be away with work later in the year. Do I cycle and if it works have to travel bearing in mind my history last time or time it that I would be past that stage leaving little time to get started or do I take the chance and wait until after I come back if I have to go away?

What would you do?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

How long will you need to be away?  I'd be inclined to wait until you return - but that's me ... I like to be back home and not worrying about other things.


Am sure some other ladies will be along soon to give you their word of wisdom.


   


Tis xx


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Would be a week I reckon. I'm just so worried of being away from home and bleeding like I did last time if we were lucky enough to get a BFP. I wouldn't know where to start in a different country if it happened. Think holding out might be the thing to do

Thanks for the reply


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hmm. what happens if you wait, and then in the meantime get made redundant, or something else changes at work, or they're sending someone else, or you don't need to go anyway, or the date for the travel gets put back 6 months...?
you've only said there is a chance you will have to travel, it doesn't sound like a certainty to me. If you were too sick to travel - with something other than this, like a broken leg - would they send someone else? I think you need to look after yourself rather than your work... what if you wait, and then further travel is planned after the first one - at what point would you say 'no, i can't go'...? 

there might be an airline strike or a cloud of volcanic ash or an international virus breakout that stops people travelling... 

do what is best for you


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply goldbunny. It could be more than the one trip and if I keep waiting it has come to light that it could be on going so I think I will try and not worry and go with what the clinic suggest is a good timeframe.

Best of luck for your cycle


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thank you, you too x


----------

